# Olaf Lindner antwortet: Interessen der Angler



## Anglerboard Redaktion (4. April 2018)

*[FONT=&quot]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




[/FONT]*

*[FONT=&quot]Frage 7: Was sind eigentlich für den DAFV die Interessen der Angler im Jahre 2018, die es gilt gegenüber Politik, Behörden etc. zu vertreten?[/FONT]*
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Lindner: [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]  [FONT=&quot]-Angeln in der Mitte der Gesellschaft etablieren. Politik und Gesellschaft die positiven Auswirkungen der Freizeitbeschäftigung Angeln auf Natur, Gesellschaft, Wirtschaft in den Ländlichen Räumen vor Augen führen.  Dafür streben wir an, eine deutschlandweite Studie zum Angeln und seinen gesellschaftlichen und wirtschaftlichen Auswirkungen erstellen zu lassen.. (Steht im Mai dieses Jahres auf der Verbandsausschusssitzung zur Abstimmung).

[/FONT]   [FONT=&quot]-Aufnahme des Kormorans in Anhang IIa der Vogelschutzrichtlinie und ihn damit als bejagbare Art ausweisen. Einführung eins aktiven Kormoranmanagements auf Grundlage eines Populationsmodels im Gegensatz zum reaktiven Ansatz auf Grundlage der unzureichenden Kormoranverordnungen.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]https://dafv.de/projekte/kormoran/item/143-dafv-fordert-aufnahme-des-kormorans-in-anhang-ii-a-der-vogelschutzrichtlinie.html[/FONT]

-[FONT=&quot]Fristgerechte und gesetzeskonforme Umsetzung der Wasserrahmenrichtlinie. Europaweite Kampagne in Zusammenarbeit mit anderen ENGOs zum „fitness check“ der WRRL Mitte dieses Jahres.

[/FONT]   [FONT=&quot]-Abschaffung bzw. Erhöhung des Tagfanglimits für den Dorsch in der westlichen Ostsee ab dem Jahr 2019.

[/FONT]   -[FONT=&quot]Nachrüstung der kleinen Wasserkraft mit Fischschutz, Fischauf- und Fischabstiegsanalagen nach dem Stand der [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Technik. Alternativ eine zeitweise Nachtabschaltung kleiner Wasserkraftanlagen zu den Hauptwanderzeiten des Aals. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]https://dafv.de/referate/gewaesser-und-naturschutz/item/164-kleine-wasserkraft-und-fischschutz-der-wille-zur-umsetzung-fehlt.html[/FONT]

- [FONT=&quot]Umwelthaftung von Wasserkraftbetreibern für ökologische Schäden in Gewässern. Ausgleichszahlungen an Angelvereine. Dazu haben wir eine Handreichung an alle Mitgliedsverbände verfasst. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]https://dafv.de/item/93-das-hoechste-gericht-spricht-recht-fuer-die-fischerei.html[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]-[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Abwendung von weiteren unbegründeten Beschränkungen für Angler im Zusammenhang mit der Ausweisung von Schutzgebieten. Sowohl in marinen Schutzgebieten der AWZ, als auch im Binnenbereich. Dazu gibt es ein europäisches Positionspapier der EAA, welches wir in Kürze veröffentlichen.  [/FONT][FONT=&quot]https://dafv.de/projekte/europaarbeit/item/130-deutsche-angelverbote-wecken-unverstaendnis-in-der-eu.html[/FONT]

-[FONT=&quot]Eindämmung des illegalen Handels mit Glasaalen in Zusammenarbeit mit der Sustainable Eel Group (SEG). Dazu haben und werden wir verschiedene Pressemitteilungen rausgeben (z.B. zum World fish migration day), dazu haben wir das Thema bei den Beratungen im BMEL zum Thema Aal vorgetragen. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]https://dafv.de/item/163-kriminelle-schmuggeln-in-der-laufenden-fangsaison-110-millionen-glasaale-nach-asien.html[/FONT]

-[FONT=&quot]Aufzeigen, dass zweifelhafte Tierrechtsorganisation das deutsche Rechtssystem für Spendensammel- und PR-Aktionen missbrauchen, dass die zahllosen Strafanzeigen haltlos sind und damit einer Verleumdung gegen Angler, Jäger und andere Naturnutzer gleichkommen. [/FONT]
  [/FONT]


----------



## Leech (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Interessen der Angler*

Gut. Dann zählen wir mal die Tage bis die Themen in Angriff genommen werden. Kann sich ja nur um Jahre / Jahrzehnte handeln....


----------



## Kolja Kreder (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Interessen der Angler*

Schall und Rauch. Lasst Taten sprechen. Daran fehlt es seit Jahren und nicht an heißer Luft. Die wurde schon genug verblasen. Letztlich alles wieder Absichtserklärung. Was wurde bislang unternommen, um auch nur eines der Ziele zu erreichen?


----------



## kati48268 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Interessen der Angler*



Anglerboard Redaktion schrieb:


> *[FONT=&quot]
> [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]-Angeln in der Mitte ...
> Das haben wir ja schon in einem anderen Thread.
> Die Studie.
> ...


Und da haben wir die "aktiven Maßnahmen" gegen P€ta gefunden.
Es wird ein weiterer "viel beachteter Kommentar" der Präsine auf der HP werden.

Gott, ist das alles erbärmlich!
#q


----------



## Moringotho (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Interessen der Angler*

sers,

@kati, es ist nicht erbärmlich.
nur wie erwartet....

NdT Holger aka Mori


----------



## Kolja Kreder (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Interessen der Angler*



Moringotho schrieb:


> sers,
> 
> @kati, es ist nicht erbärmlich.
> nur wie erwartet....
> ...



Eben. Erbärmlich war erwartet!


----------



## Georg Baumann (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Interessen der Angler*

Das kommt einem Positionspapier zumindest mal ansatzweise nahe und stellt sowas wie mittelfristige Ziele dar. 
Ein Punkt, über den ich mir schon mehrfach den Mund fusselig geredet habe: Die Einordnung des Kormorans in Anhang II bedeutet NICHT, dass er damit als jagdbare Art eingestuft wird. Letzteres ist Länderrecht und eben kein Automatismus. Es können auch streng geschützte Arten ins Jagdrecht aufgenommen werden (Beispiel Großtrappe, Wolf in Sachsen, Auerhahn, etc.). Damit unterliegen sie ZUSÄTZLICH der Hegepflicht der Jäger und sind weiterhin ganzjährig geschont.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Interessen der Angler*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Das kommt einem Positionspapier zumindest mal ansatzweise nahe und stellt sowas wie mittelfristige Ziele dar.
> Ein Punkt, über den ich mir schon mehrfach den Mund fusselig geredet habe: Die Einordnung des Kormorans in Anhang II bedeutet NICHT, dass er damit als jagdbare Art eingestuft wird. Letzteres ist Länderrecht und eben kein Automatismus. Es können auch streng geschützte Arten ins Jagdrecht aufgenommen werden (Beispiel Großtrappe, Wolf in Sachsen, Auerhahn, etc.). Damit unterliegen sie ZUSÄTZLICH der Hegepflicht der Jäger und sind weiterhin ganzjährig geschont.



Ich sag doch. Inkompetenz und Ahnungslosigkeit regieren den DAFV! Man kann von diesem Verband nichts erwarten!


----------



## Georg Baumann (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Interessen der Angler*

Der Ansatz, den europäischen Schutzstatus zu ändern, ist und bleibt richtig und wichtig. Es werden hier bloß immer wieder zwei grundlegend verschiedene Dinge in einen Topf geschmissen. Das macht die eh schon nicht ganz so einfache rechtliche Lage nicht unbedingt verständlicher ...


----------



## kati48268 (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Interessen der Angler*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Ein Punkt, über den ich mir schon mehrfach den Mund fusselig geredet habe: Die Einordnung des Kormorans in Anhang II bedeutet NICHT, dass er damit als jagdbare Art eingestuft wird. Letzteres ist Länderrecht und eben kein Automatismus.



Meine Rede:


kati48268 schrieb:


> [FONT=&quot]Kormoranmanagement ist Ländersache,[/FONT]



Was ergibt sich für eine Frage daraus:
Wissen die das denn nicht?

Bei all der bekannten Ahnungslosigkeit, die die Präsidentin, die letztendlich hinter diesen Antworten steht, an den Tag bringt, darf man davon aushehen, dass gerade dieser Punkt natürlich bekannt ist.

Warum also so ein inhaltsloses Geschwafel?
Weil die ganzen Antworten nichts anderes sind!
Nebelkerzen werfen.
Aktionismus vortäuschen.

Sie haben geglaubt mit dem "Lindner-Interview" hier schön-Wetter machen zu können.
Und viele sind auf den Leim gegangen.
Noch viel mehr haben aber Rückfragen gestellt, womit anfangs sicherlich "so" nicht gerechnet wurde.
Also musste nachgelegt werden.

Die Qualität all dieser Antworten spricht aber eindeutig dafür, dass der DAFV nicht ansatzweise weiß, wofür er überhaupt da sein sollte.
Bisher war seine Existenz immer Grund genug.
Nicht umsonst leiern die noch verbliebenen Landesverbände immer wieder das Mantra runter, "wir brauchen eine Interessenvertretung auf Bundes- & EU-Ebene",
womit sie ja gar nicht Unrecht haben.
Aber wir brauchen sicherlich nicht "diesen Bundesverband".

Wer das immer noch nicht glauben will, lese einfach mal all die 'Antworten'.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Interessen der Angler*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Das kommt einem Positionspapier zumindest mal ansatzweise nahe und stellt sowas wie mittelfristige Ziele dar.
> Ein Punkt, über den ich mir schon mehrfach den Mund fusselig geredet habe: Die Einordnung des Kormorans in Anhang II bedeutet NICHT, dass er damit als jagdbare Art eingestuft wird.
> 
> Natürlich bedeutet es das.
> ...



Die Wasserraben sind aus Anhang 1 gestrichen, aber nicht in Anhang 2 überführt worden, damit sind sie nach europäischem Recht nachwievor keine regulär zu bejagende Art und die Bundesrepublik kann die Jagd auf den Vogel nicht regulär zulassen, die Länder demzufolge erst recht nicht!

Was derzeit nach Kormoranverordnung stattfindet, ist die Jagd nach Art.  9  EG-Vogelschutzrichtlinie mit Ausnahme des generellen Tötungsverbotes Art.5.

Konkret heißt es da unter Abs 1:

"Die Mitgliedstatten können, sofern es keine andere, zufriedenstellende Lösung gibt, aus den nachstehenden Gründen von den Artikeln 5-8 abweichen"

...u.a

"zur Abwendung erheblicher Schäden an Kulturen, Viehbeständen, Wäldern, Fischereigebieten und Gewässern"

und weiter

"zum Schutz der Pflanzen-und Tierwelt"

Das ist derzeit der Status quo!


Mal allgemein, 
ich schaue hier nach 2 Wochen wieder rein und finde fünf verschiedene Threads mit z.T. völlig gehalt-und belanglosen Antworten von O.L.

Warum schiebt man das nicht in den ursprünglichen Fred?

Fünf Fäden fasern das Thema bloß sinnlos auf und werden der Substanz in keiner Weise gerecht!

Das sollte dringend zusammengeführt und zentral abgefrühstückt werden!#h


----------



## Wilhelm (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Interessen der Angler*

Jetzt habe ich mir alle Antworten durchgelesen und meine schlimmsten Befürchtungen werden bestätigt.
Einfach unfassbar wie viel nichts sagender Text hier verfasst wurde.
Auch ich finde das alle Texte zusammengeführt werden sollten.

Aber weiter darüber diskutieren halte ich persönlich für fast Sinn-frei, denn,und das ist meine feste Überzeugung, es wird sich Seitens des Verbandes nichts, aber auch überhaupt nichts zum besseren wandeln.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Interessen der Angler*

Und dennoch werden die Vereine wie Lemminge auf der JHV des RhFV für den Verbleib im DAFV stimmen! Man kann da eigentlich nur allen Verbänden den Rücken kehren!


----------



## mlkzander (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Interessen der Angler*

wer zum teufel ist dieser olaf lindner?
muss man den kennen, ist das so eine grösse wie seuss oder so?


----------



## Deep Down (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Interessen der Angler*

Meinen allergrößten Respekt, dass man die Zeit bis zur Beantwortung der Fragen wirklich intensiv genutzt hat, dass bisher erreichte Nichts noch durch hüllenlose Absichtserklärungen für die Zukunft zu bekräftigen! 

Wow!


----------



## Vanner (4. April 2018)

*AW: Olaf Lindner antwortet: Interessen der Angler*



> *Was sind eigentlich für den DAFV die Interessen der Angler im Jahre 2018*, die es gilt gegenüber Politik, Behörden etc. zu vertreten?



Die meisten Antworten gehen doch glatt an der gestellten Frage vorbei. Kann aber auch sein, dass *ich* die Frage nicht verstanden habe.#c


----------

